# japanese co2 bubble counter help



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello, i bought this item to aquaticmagic but i m not sure of the diposition of theses ones??? Could you explain me how do i proceed...?
thanx
If you have photos of your installation you're welcome..
sorry for my english i'm french 








sorry i have post in the wrong section... i didn't see ther is an equipment section... sorry


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

up??? anyone have this setup???


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't think many people use that system, but from what i can see it's a bubble counter with a ada style check valve. I'm assuming the left unit with the blue rod is a ADA style check valve. If that's the case, that should be placed between the bubble counter and your needle valve. This prevents water from being siphoned into your regulator and destroying it. 

Other than keeping the units vertical, it seems pretty straight forwards. The bubble counter should have some water in it so you can "see" the bubbles. 

Needle valve ~> Check Valve ~> Bubble counter.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

thx 4 your answer. I was not sure but i think this is the good set up


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Very ADA-ish. Looks nice. =)

How would you screw it into the regulator/needle valve? I'd be afraid to break it.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

You don't screw it in, you just run it inline with tubing.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah, dumb me. Thanks for the clarification.

Why that never occured to me...I don't know.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

hello,
here's a skecth from aquaticmagic... the seller 








This guy is incredible... he answer me quickly 
Thx again guy
Fab


----------

